# 2007 GEARS model show pictures



## dparker (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello Everyone:  Here are a few pictures for inspiration.  I claim no responsibility for the expertise in making these, they are not mine but wish they were.  It was a good show, but getting pictures without somebody's head or shoulder in it was somewhat of a challenge.  Many model V8s were there but it was next to impossible to get close enough to take pictures due to the interest especially when one or more was running. There was even a aluminum casting demonstration outside,  a few vendors were present again this year selling used tooling and reprint books.
Olds farm gas engine model.





Breath operated oscillator.




Challenger V8 hot rod R/C operating.




1895 Mery Explosive Vapor Engine.
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff33/parkerdjte/S3500049.jpg[/I
MG]
Rudy's 5 cylinder air radial engine.
[img]http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff33/parkerdjte/S3500032.jpg
Panther Pup IC 4 cylinder engine.




Three cylinder Fairbanks Morse steam engine.




Corliss Steam Engine.




Three cylinder Coventry steam engine.




Ajax and Geared steam engines.




Plunket, Witch and Economy IC engines.





This was a Northwest model engine show but I'm sure some exhibitors were from farther away than the northwest.       Don


----------



## tattoomike68 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you for sharing, thats some great engines.


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 24, 2007)

Some lovely models on there, it always amazes me the detail some people put into their small engines, exact replicas.
Thanks for showing your pic's, much appreciated.

John


----------



## Hal (Sep 24, 2007)

Thank You  D Parker for posting the pics.

Its great to see examples from those model shows.

If we can't be there its nice to see what we missed.

Hal


----------

